# LOTM - September 2018 (Ware)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is up!!!

***************************************************************

Nominations for LOTM - September 2018 is now open.

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that have caught your eye! :thumbup:

Nominations:

1) @Cory - Lawn Journal


2) @gregonfire - Lawn Journal









3) @Ware - Lawn Journal









4) @Redtenchu - Lawn Journal


5) @fusebox7 - Lawn Journal


6) @Brodgers88 - Lawn Journal


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I nominate @Cory

Lawn Journal



EDIT: Added lawn journal link


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I Nominate
@gregonfire - Lawn Journal









Awesome transition and beautiful lawn! :thumbsup:


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I nominate @Ware

Here is his journal- https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=64


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Red


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have to give a nod to @fusebox7. He has one of my favourite lawns on the site.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Red


@wardconnor you mean@Redtenchu ?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Red
> ...


Yes sir.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Another nod for fusebox7, who else could get steep grade to look like that.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

They are all nice but...gregonfire made a heck of a transformation! Plus he has slopes, zig zag steps and stripes!

Im new here but if I get a vote then it goes to gregonfire!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> They are all nice but...gregonfire made a heck of a transformation! Plus he has slopes, zig zag steps and stripes!
> 
> Im new here but if I get a vote then it goes to gregonfire!


You're a member you get a vote :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ctrav said:


> They are all nice but...gregonfire made a heck of a transformation! Plus he has slopes, zig zag steps and stripes!
> 
> Im new here but if I get a vote then it goes to gregonfire!


Voting will open up in a few days. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Love ya @Ware, but this month I would like to nominate @Cory


----------



## BrewNight (Jun 5, 2018)

I nominate @froggydetail 

More pics of his perfect reel low lawn on page 29 of the Swardman link


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I Nominate
> @gregonfire - Lawn Journal
> 
> 
> ...


Me too I love this lawn


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

BrewNight said:


> I nominate @froggydetail
> 
> More pics of his perfect reel low lawn on page 29 of the Swardman link


Does @froggydetail have a Lawn Journal?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Brodgers88

Most of use have a grass that looks good with some fertilizer and a standard mower. This dude has a lawn that doesn't look good without some reel work!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2142&start=40#p89927


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Lot of great nominations so far.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Mighty fine of you @Redtenchu nominating another while you're on the block. You got my vote.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Mighty fine of you @Redtenchu nominating another while you're on the block. You got my vote.


Thank you. I'd rather win your vote with by the quality of my grass, not my character.

Besides..... I already win the lawn meme of the month vote 6 months out of the year.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is up!!! Get your votes in.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 and @iowa jim - thanks so much for the nominations! I've been in the hospital all week and we just came home yesterday with my new baby boy  Suffice it to say I'll be spending most of my time with him but I'll try my darndest to provide log updates with fall (cool season lawn owners' season of choice) approaching!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

fusebox7: congratulations on the new baby boy.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> > Mighty fine of you @Redtenchu nominating another while you're on the block. You got my vote.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

This is not going to be easy...


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Done - going to be a close finish. Ya'll have to Friday to vote!!! Get 'em in!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@gregonfire and @fusebox7 those are some great looking yards and made it tough on me, but I just couldn't pull myself to vote non bermuda. Some of these cool season lawns are beautiful, one of yall will get my vote one day lol.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

2 run-offs in a row? LE-GO!!!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Haven't logged into the site in a while and come to find I'm nominated again. Thanks everyone for the support while I'm away. I can't wait to get home and get back into the lawn.. oh wait it'll be the middle of winter in January :shout:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

gregonfire said:


> Haven't logged into the site in a while and come to find I'm nominated again. Thanks everyone for the support while I'm away. I can't wait to get home and get back into the lawn.. oh wait it'll be the middle of winter in January :shout:


Just get back home. 
Then, before you know it, spring will have sprung again :thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

social port said:


> Just get back home.
> Then, before you know it, spring will have sprung again :thumbup:


Thanks SP, looking forward to it


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@gregonfire I'm ending the poll now.. :lol:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow close race this month 3 peeps tied right now


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

@fusebox7 gets my vote - and great job to everyone


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I nominate @Brodgers88
> 
> Most of use have a grass that looks good with some fertilizer and a standard mower. This dude has a lawn that doesn't look good without some reel work!
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2142&start=40#p89927


Thanks Red!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

S7108384 said:


> @fusebox7 gets my vote - and great job to everyone


Thank you! Honored to even be nominated let alone receive votes for LOTM!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Going down to the wire! Great lawns ya'll! :nod:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Another runoff! The poll is reset and voting will close Sunday at midnight (CT).


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

It's pretty cool that I got that many votes but lets be real here, @Ware's lawn is way better than mine! :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

50/50 again, exactly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

After today's cut...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks great Ware.

Looking like the old stand on the highest thing while taking a picture trick.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ...Looking like the old stand on the highest thing while taking a picture trick.


LOL yep, but I decided I wanted to get a little higher so I charged the drone up... :lol:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I haven't photoed my front since it looked like this last week



may help change some of y'alls minds :lol:

 :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Really does look great @Ware I need to swing by and try mowing an alpha male grass


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Beautiful @Ware

Ya'll both have exception lawns, overall.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Cory the addition of that white flag :lol:

You know that you are dealing with top-of-the-class lawncare when you are pulling in so many votes that LOTM is being decided in Overtime.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations Ware.  :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Absolute perfection @Ware! Only flaw is the utility line shadow - you can't get them to move those lines for you???


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Ware!

Great job to @Cory and everyone nominated! Awesome lawns!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats to ware!!! Beautiful lawns all around :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Congrats to ware!!! Beautiful lawns all around :thumbup:


Thanks, and I agree! :thumbup:



Alex1389 said:


> Absolute perfection Ware! Only flaw is the utility line shadow - you can't get them to move those lines for you???


Thanks Alex1389! The overhead utility lines and the earthen ditch - both are the bane of my lawn existence. It's the consequences of living next to a county road in rural America.



Redtenchu said:


> Congratulations Ware!
> 
> Great job to Cory and everyone nominated! Awesome lawns!


Thanks Redtenchu, and +1 on @Cory's lawn!

I can't believe we've had a LOTM runoff two months in a row now! I think it is a real testament to the quality of the lawns represented here at TLF. It is an incredible community, and I'm proud to be a part of it. :thumbup:

Here are the final numbers:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations to @Ware !


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice Battle of the Lawns! Congrats Mr. Ware...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks @social port and @ctrav!

Guess what I got to stick on the refrigerator today? :yahoo:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Thanks @social port and @ctrav!
> 
> Guess what I got to stick on the refrigerator today? :yahoo:


Lmao!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Congrats @Ware your lawn is amazing


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Congrats Ware...Well deserved! :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats Ware!!


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Thanks @social port and @ctrav!
> 
> Guess what I got to stick on the refrigerator today? :yahoo:


nice work ware! Beautiful lawn hard to beat!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice! Glad to see Ware win this round. Well deserved


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats @Ware . One day I hope to have a yard 1/2 as level as yours


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So who is the guy with the multi level lawn? I would like to do that around obstacles. Man that lawn is incredible.


----------

